# What cable to use?



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

My head is going to explode my mind is being pulled left then right then left and right agian. I have a onkyo TX SR 705 with a LG BD 390 i have been told by a tech to use HDMI for video and coax for audio?
YES OR NO or what would you use? :dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

What is the rest of your setup like? Two speakers, five speakers, subs, etc??

Matteo


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Matteo said:


> What is the rest of your setup like? Two speakers, five speakers, subs, etc??
> 
> Matteo


I have 7.1 with 1 sub at the moment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For your situation I would use HDMI for the video and optical for the audio. I dont know much about the 795 Does the HDMI on the receiver not pass audio as well?


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> For your situation I would use HDMI for the video and optical for the audio. I dont know much about the 795 Does the HDMI on the receiver not pass audio as well?


Sorry typo i have a 705


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No, just use HDMI for everything. What tech guy told you to use separate connections?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I would just use the HDMI as well. I can't see a reason to use anything else. Maybe he was talking about using the multichannel outputs on the DVD player or something? 

Matteo


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, You should have no reason not to just use one HDMI cable or both video and audio.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

eugovector said:


> No, just use HDMI for everything. What tech guy told you to use separate connections?


He has 30 years exp as an audio engineer designs and sells his own speakers. Lenehan Audio


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

More important than his experience is the reasoning for his advice. Did he explain?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

He's probably just not up to speed on the latest HDMI technology.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

HDMI all the way!


----------



## FREE1543 (Jul 16, 2010)

Use hdmi for video & fiber for audio


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

FREE1543 said:


> Use hdmi for video & fiber for audio


The SPDIF based Toslink and coax outputs do not have the bandwidth to play HD audio so they will automatically output standard DD and DTS. If you are happy with that, fine.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If possible and just my opinion i'd go HDMI wherever possible.:T


----------

